# معادلات ماكسويل التي ...............



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

Formulation in terms of _free_ charge and current Name Differential form Integral form Gauss's law







Gauss's law for magnetism






Maxwell–Faraday equation
(Faraday's law of induction)






Ampère's circuital law
(with Maxwell's correction)



 



Formulation in terms of _total_ charge and current[note 1] 
Formulation in terms of _free_ charge and current Name [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partial_differential_equation"]Differential form Integral form Gauss's law






Gauss's law for magnetism






Maxwell–Faraday equation
(Faraday's law of induction)






Ampère's circuital law
(with Maxwell's correction)



 



Formulation in terms of _total_ charge and current[note 1] Name Differential form Integral form Gauss's law






Gauss's law for magnetism






Maxwell–Faraday equation
(Faraday's law of induction)






Ampère's circuital law
(with Maxwell's correction)










[/URL] Name Differential form tegral form Gauss's law






Gauss's law for magnetism






Maxwell–Faraday equation
(Faraday's law of induction)






Ampère's circuital law
(with Maxwell's correction)


----------



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع رائع وأتمنى من المهندسين يشاركوني الموضوع وسأحاول التكلم على كل معادلة من هذه المعادلات في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد يحي محمد (20 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر لك علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## ريـــانو (20 مارس 2010)

الله يسلم ايديك يا اخي ... 

اخدناهم في الجامعة في مادة microwaves 


بس والله تغلبنا فيهم 

دمتم بكل خير


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر لك على الجهد الرائع والمميز


----------

